# Australian's chances for work in the US with TAFE certs?



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

Short and sweet. My boyfriend is Australian, I'm American. We're looking at which country we'd like to apply for a fiancee visa in. What are his chances of finding a job in the US, given his background? As good as anyone else's?

My boyfriend finished grade 10 and then got his level 3 certs from TAFE. He's looking for his first full-time job, but if he moved here and got a job... does him having TAFE certs restrict him? I don't know how that translates in the US.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Silviar said:


> Short and sweet. My boyfriend is Australian, I'm American. We're looking at which country we'd like to apply for a fiancee visa in. What are his chances of finding a job in the US, given his background? As good as anyone else's?
> 
> My boyfriend finished grade 10 and then got his level 3 certs from TAFE. He's looking for his first full-time job, but if he moved here and got a job... does him having TAFE certs restrict him? I don't know how that translates in the US.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I have no idea what it translates to, either. But if he moves here on a K1, his qualifications or lack thereof are no impediment to receiving the visa.

With anything less than a college degree, it might be a good idea for him to return to studying in the US if he wants to progress on the career front, even if it's only part-time at a local community college..


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I have no idea what it translates to, either. But if he moves here on a K1, his qualifications or lack thereof are no impediment to receiving the visa.
> 
> With anything less than a college degree, it might be a good idea for him to return to studying in the US if he wants to progress on the career front, even if it's only part-time at a local community college..


The thing is, he has no interest at all in going to school further. It'd be one thing if he did, but... :/

Yeah, I knew the visa would be fine, but he wants to make sure he's able to get a decent admin job here same as in Australia.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Silviar said:


> The thing is, he has no interest at all in going to school further. It'd be one thing if he did, but... :/
> 
> Yeah, I knew the visa would be fine, but he wants to make sure he's able to get a decent admin job here same as in Australia.


No guarantees of jobs here in the US at the moment!

He'll probably have to convince HR that he has the equivalent of at least a high school diploma for many admin jobs. Suggest he just answers yes.....and argues it out after they offer him the job.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What certificates does he actually have?


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> What certificates does he actually have?


He has his level 3 certs in business admin and in restaurant service.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Silviar said:


> He has his level 3 certs in business admin and in restaurant service.


He is looking at entry level jobs. Depending on geographic location 7.50-12.50/hr.


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey two - we figured that'd be the case, I just wasn't sure if him not having a high school diploma would hinder him.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Silviar said:


> Hey two - we figured that'd be the case, I just wasn't sure if him not having a high school diploma would hinder him.


A lot of employers require a high school diploma. He can take the GED which is generally free of charge.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

No there is no way your bf would qualfy for a visa or even get a decent job with TAFE qualifications in the US


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Weebie said:


> No there is no way your bf would qualfy for a visa or even get a decent job with TAFE qualifications in the US


??? All they have to do is get married.


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> ??? All they have to do is get married.


Which is what we're planning on doing, getting married. We just want to set up house in the country that's right for us.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Silviar said:


> Which is what we're planning on doing, getting married. We just want to set up house in the country that's right for us.


Join the crowd. I just returned from three weeks of emergency time in Europe. It has changed but to the negative. My impression was grey. People, moods, weather, streets, clothes. The trinity of I, me and myself seemes to have taken over. 

Run a spread sheet. Compare cost of living, cost of education, income, potential move up/over, social services, taxes, retirement (it will catch up with you), large necessary expenses such as vehicles, medical coverage, family ties ... What are your expectations 5 and 10 years out? How can you achieve these goals in the US and in Australia?


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

twostep said:


> Join the crowd. I just returned from three weeks of emergency time in Europe. It has changed but to the negative. My impression was grey. People, moods, weather, streets, clothes. The trinity of I, me and myself seemes to have taken over.
> 
> Run a spread sheet. Compare cost of living, cost of education, income, potential move up/over, social services, taxes, retirement (it will catch up with you), large necessary expenses such as vehicles, medical coverage, family ties ... What are your expectations 5 and 10 years out? How can you achieve these goals in the US and in Australia?


One step ahead of you, twostep. *wink* We've been doing that. Mostly we're leaning to moving to Australia, because it will give us those best opportunities out, but the problem is we want him to be the primary breadwinner, but currently the roles are reversed because I've a few years of professional experience whereas he's looking for his first full-time big boy job. 

However, it's looking very good that I'll be able to get the next step in my field, with a huge payraise, and if that's the case, it's either delay me moving over there by a year and really save some money, or he move over here. 

We really want to close the distance permanently. Sigh.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Been there done that:>) Now I am housewife, cat sitter and p/t employee from home. What I lost going from 60/wk to 15/wk he made up and we get to see each other during daylight occasionally.
At this point you have more to loose professionally. Bring him over. Get to know each other in a close environment, work out the kinks, have your ups and downs. How do you see him being the breadwinner with his background? What is yours if I may ask?


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

At this point, I have nothing to lose professionally. I make **** for money ($31k/year), and I can easily support myself on a PT job in Australia, as I have no debt and I live simply. My background is grants/compliance/accounting. Our current plan is for both of us to start saving, and I'm going to come out there on a working holiday visa next year so we can spend a full year together in a row, and I'll have my career change, which is what we both want.

However, *IF* I get one of these jobs that pays me over $45k, we're willing to reconsider our dreams and delay the move, or we'd consider having it reversed - him possibly come out here, and we'd probably make our way back to Australia in a few years.

I'm not sure what you're trying to ask about how his background relates to being our main income provider. Sure, he has to start at entry level, but everyone goes up. He'll eventually secure a good admin job that pays well. He's smart, and a good/hard worker.


----------



## pod86 (Jan 17, 2011)

@Silviar, i believe you've just answered your own question. 
You believe he can support you and at some point be the primary income holder.
Its good to trust and believe in the person you love but please be realistic and plan as much as you can ahead. Life is very unexpected and many things will ruin your plans and postpone your plans, which cause ups and downs.

The cost of living is lower in the US compare to Aus, in terms of rent, food, car, insurance etc
Just think of it this way, your 31k USD is ok to live in the US but over here in Aus its very very hard. And the tax in aus is higher, and if its two income you will be ok but what about plans on family, children, buying a house etc.

No everyone moves up, gets promoted, get big payrise otherwise the company is overpaying everyone for having the same knowledge and qualification as they first joined the company. 
Smart and hard working will give you more chances but your depending on alot of LUCK and maybe alot of kiss kiss.

Almost everything is more expensive in AUS compare to US. 
Maybe you can move to AUS to give it a try and let him build his career with a big company and nego a relocation with that company to move him to US if his good enough 

Good luck with everything, just remember if your a valuable employee to your employer and im talking about big company you can get PR anywhere in the world.


----------



## Silviar (Jul 19, 2010)

You're too late for me, I've already made my decision, but thanks for your input. 

Just so you know - don't assume when someone asks a question like this that they're relying on luck, because I'm not. I was info gathering for a carefully planned exit for one of us to the other's country. Moving requires a lot of forethought, money, planning, and knowing your options so you can consider all of them. 

Cheers,

Sil


----------



## pod86 (Jan 17, 2011)

So what is your decision?

btw i'm new, just joined this forum.


----------

